# Ice Fishing without ice on atv's



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Ice Fishing Without Ice on Atv's (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

part 2

Ice Fishing without Ice (Part 2) - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cold!!!!!!


----------



## 05greencat (Nov 17, 2010)

Deff looks pretty cold there


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Sure fun in the lake and ice, especially when wheelie..


----------



## shawn30 (Sep 2, 2014)

No fish? ATV's and fishin, doesn't get much better


----------

